# Ich fand was bei  hardwareversand :



## lorenz12345 (19. Februar 2014)

Halo, also ich wollte mir bei hardwareversand eine Grafikkarte kaufen dabei  wollte ich sie im Internet vergleichen.(das tat ich auch.)
Ich fand die gleiche Grafikkarte auf einer anderen Seite und die leitet mich nach hardwareversand und kostete etwas billiger.

Hier die Grafikkarte:
1.ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 AMP! Edition Dual Silencer, 2GB DDR5

Hier die etwas billigere.(Aber die gleiche.)
2.http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...+AMP!+Edition+Dual+Silencer,+2GB+DDR5.article

Was ist der Unterschied? Ich habe keinen Unterschied entdeck!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2014)

Also wenn ich beide Karten betrachte, ist es die Gleiche. Und der Preis ist auch derselbe...


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2014)

Bei mir weisen beide Grafikkarten den gleichen Preis aus?


----------



## lorenz12345 (19. Februar 2014)

OH sorry mein fehler hat sich erledigt!
Habe einen fehler gemacht.


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Februar 2014)

Die meisten Artikel bei Hardwareversand sind ein paar Euro günstiger, wenn man sie über einen Preisvergleich-Reflink aufruft (z.B. von Geizhals Deutschland aus). Möglicherweise ist darin der Unterschied begründet.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Februar 2014)

Die Preise können unterschiedlich sein wenn Du über einen Preisvergleich auf die Seite verlinkt wirst.

Siehe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damn, zu spät!^^


----------



## lorenz12345 (19. Februar 2014)

Ja sobald ich diese postete veränderte sich der preis kp warum.
Bei mir steht eine für 295,56
und die andere für 313,32 

probier mal auf diesen link: Zotac GF GTX 770 AMP! Edition 2GB (ZT-70303-10P) - Preis ab €295,56 - CHIP



  Und danach den hier vieleicht steht das dann bei Dier so wie bei mir:   ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 AMP! Edition Dual Silencer, 2GB DDR5


(Ho zu spät gepostet.)
Aber das wird sein das man es billiger bekommt wen man auf einen Preisvergleich drauf klickt.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Februar 2014)

Bei mir haben die beiden Links auch vorher schon unterschiedliche Preise angezeigt. 
Allerdings können sich die Preise auch ständig verändern, durch Klicks, Käufe, usw.


----------



## lorenz12345 (19. Februar 2014)

Achso OK DANKE.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2014)

Wenn Du nicht nen ganzen PC per Konfigurator zusammenstellst, kannst Du alle Artikel über den Preisvergleich-Link aufrufen und einzeln in den Warenkorb legen, normalerweise sollten dann alle Artikel auch den Preisvergleich-Preis haben. Viele Shops haben identische Preise auf der Website im Vergleich zum Preisvergleich. Aber speziell bei hardwareversand.de sin die Preisvergleich-Links oft günstiger und können da schon mal 5-10% Abweichung drin sein, was bei ner zB 200€-Grafikkarte halt direkt 20€ sind.


----------



## lorenz12345 (21. Februar 2014)

5.Neue Fragen biete Hilfe:

1.Ich wollte gerade mein neuen PC bei hardwareversand bestellen. Meine Frage, Was ist ein Pickup-Servicend, für was brauche ich den? Hier der Link:http://www.hardwareversand.de/pccon...testID=24072:7011&pcConfigurator.stresstest=1

 2. Was passiert wenn nicht alle Komponenten in das pc gestell  rein passen?
    Sagen die das dann oder liefern die das dann getrennt zu mir?

 3. Brauche ich eine Wämeleitpaste wenn ich bei Hardwareversand meinen Pc zusammenbauen lasse?

4.Es gibt ja einen Gehäuse Lüfter und einen CPU Lüfter. (Vür was sind die gut und brauche ich beide?)
   Und Welcher Lüfter ist besser und warum.(Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus.)

    1.http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/113180/XILENCE+CPU-K%C3%BChler+M302%2C+92mm+L%C3%BCfter%2C+2+HP.article

    2.http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=72553&agid=669&pvid=4nqs0ptj2_hryu5c00&ref=13

5.Muss ich "Windows Aktivierung" machen oder Brauche ich das nicht? Und für was ist das gut?


----------



## Miro1989 (21. Februar 2014)

1.Wird wohl ein Service sein der beinhaltet das jemand bei Problemen zu dir kommt und vor Ort eine Diagnose erstellt und eventuell direkt Ersatzteile dabei hat.  Spart im Notfall den gang zur post und das warten auf neue Hardware.
Aber Software Installation und der Zusammenbau reichen auch aus.
Einen Belastungstest kann man auch zuhause machen.

2. Ja dann schicken sie dir den PC in allen Einzelteilen zu und behalten die Gebühr fürs zusammenbauen in höhe von 20 Euro ein 
Ne scherz du wirst wahrscheinlich per Email benachrichtigt und eventuell bekommst du auch Vorschläge für eine andere Wahl.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Februar 2014)

Der cpu Lüfter sitzt auf der cpu und kühlt diese. Genauso, wie der grafikkartenkühler die Grafikkarte kühlt. Der "ventilator" bläst praktisch frische Luft durch den kühlkörper, sodass die Abwärme abtransportiert wird. Da im Gehäuse aber nur begrenzt Luft zur verfugung steht, muss der Gehäuselüfter vorne neue Luft ansaugen und der Gehäusüfter hinten Wärme Luft ausblasen. Du brauchst so beide.


----------



## lorenz12345 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe das alles nicht so ganz Brauche ich jetzt zwei Lüfter? einen für das Gehäuse und den anderen für CPU?
Oder nur einen?


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2014)

lorenz12345 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das alles nicht so ganz Brauche ich jetzt zwei Lüfter? einen für das Gehäuse und den anderen für CPU?
> Oder nur einen?


 
also wenn nicht willst dass der Rechner die grätsche macht, sollte der schon gekühlt werden und das geht nur mit Aktiver Luftzufuhr
D.h. vorne einen der die Luft ansagt, den von der CPU und der im Gehäuse schon hinten drin ist und die Luft absaugt
Im besten fall dann noch einen der von der Seite der Grafikkarte zuarbeitet


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn du eine "boxed"-CPU kaufst (was ich immer empfehlen würde, allein schon aus Garantiegründen), ist bereits ein Lüfter dabei. Einen separaten CPU-Lüfter brauchst in diesem Fall nur, wenn du übertakten willst oder einen besonders leisen PC haben möchtest. Wärmeleitpaste ist bei "boxed"-CPUs übrigens auch dabei.

An Gehäuselüftern reicht für die meisten Setups einer aus (hinten, ausblasend). Bei manchen Gehäusen sind auch schon Lüfter dabei, dann musst du keinen extra bestellen.

Oh, und noch ein Hinweis: Wenn du deinen PC fertig konfiguriert hast, dann schreib dir die Teile auf, verlasse den Konfigurator, rufe jeden Artikel per Preisvergleich-Reflink auf und lege den Rechner-Zusammenbau mit in den Einkaufswagen. Da man im Konfigurator nicht die günstigeren Preise vom Preisvergleich bekommt, kann man so bei einem kompletten Rechner ~50€ sparen.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wenn du eine "boxed"-CPU kaufst (was ich immer empfehlen würde, allein schon aus Garantiegründen), ist bereits ein Lüfter dabei. Einen separaten CPU-Lüfter brauchst in diesem Fall nur, wenn du übertakten willst oder einen besonders leisen PC haben möchtest. Wärmeleitpaste ist bei "boxed"-CPUs übrigens auch dabei.


 
najaaa, also ich würde schon sagen das die 35€, die aus einem Staubsauger einen Flüsterton machen, immer gut investiert sind


----------



## lorenz12345 (22. Februar 2014)

Also Zusammengefasst brauche ich drei Lüfter. Einen CPU Lüfter, eine Lüfter der schon im Gehäuse dabei ist, und einen Prozessorküle/Lüfter.

Also habe ich mich mal umgeschaut und habe die genommen wären die ok.

Der ist schon beim Gehäuse dabei:
1.http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=71312&agid=631&apop=5

CPU:
2.http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/113180/XILENCE+CPU-K%C3%BChler+M302%2C+92mm+L%C3%BCfter%2C+2+HP.article

Prozessorlüfter:
3.http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel...nfigurator.catid=2&pcConfigurator.maid=0&rp=2


ich glaube könnte doch auch nur zwei nehmen:
Den Gehäuse Lüfter und den CPU Lüfter.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2014)

wenn man nicht grade einen Speziellen Kühler nimmt, wie den neuen Thermaltake H22, sollte da schon ein Lüfter dabei sein

Und wenn man den selbst montiert, brauch man da auch WLP, auch wenn da dabei sein sollte, es wäre nicht verkehrt wenn man da extra kauft, am besten in ner Spritze, falls man den aus irgendeinen Grund dann doch mal demontiert
Wobei die Menge in den Tütchen allerdings eher verwirrend sind, da man nur nen Stecknadelkopfgroßen Tropfen braucht, denn wenn man Lustig ist verstreichen kann oder man spart sich das ganze und gibt den Tropfen halt direkt in die Mitte, da ist die Hitze und das verteilt sich schon


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Februar 2014)

http://technologieseasy.com/ExperienceTechBlog/files/2013/07/airflow-2.jpg

Hier mal zur Veranschaulichung. Vorne unten, vor den Festplatten wird durch einen Gehäuselüfter Raumluft angesaugt. 
Auf dem Mainboard ist der CPU Kühler, der diese Luft mitverwendet um die CPU zu kühlen. Gleiches gilt für die Grafikkarte, die sitzt weiter unten.
Nachdem die Luft quasi "verbraucht" wurde, wird sie durch einen zweiten Gehäuselüfter hinten ausgepustet.
Die roten Pfeile oben zeigen, dass manche  Leute auch noch Lüfter in den Deckel bauen, das braucht aber nicht.

Zusammengefasst

2x Gehäuse
1x CPU Kühler (entweder der Intelkühler, der boxed beiliegt, oder ein von dir dazugekaufter)


----------



## lorenz12345 (23. Februar 2014)

Ok danke für die viele Hilfe, jetzt verstehe ich es.


----------

